# Weekend at Scabbies



## vurderlak (Oct 4, 2010)

Spent sunday at Scabbies house, building scarecrows...these are his pieces, along with a swamp monster prop he built...Let him know what you guys think...


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Woah! That groundbreaker (last pic) is sweeet!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, the guy in the mask is cracking me up

Both pieces are outstanding, and the swamp monster is particularly evil looking.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Wonderful job!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Lookin' good Scabbie. Those things are HUGE. By the way the mask was a nice (but mostly creepy) effect. Keep up the good work.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

I love the swamp monster. It looks like something from LOTR.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Agreed - those are both sick. Twisted & cool.

And no, you don't look like a serial killer in the H.R. Puffinstuff mask at all.........hahaha.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Both are great, but I LOOOOVE the scarecrow. Freakin' creepy!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Agreed, MM - I'm trying to convince him to let me hang for an afternoon and have him show me how to make one (a few!) of my own. They are creepy.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The scarecrow and ground breaker look creepy, but not as creepy as H.R. Puffinstuff.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

The ground breaker and the larger scarecrow are awesome. 

The Green faced scarecrow could use a little more weathering though.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I thought the scarecrow was a real tree. Really nice looking. And I love the ground breaker. But have to agree with Wildcat, the green faced guy needs a lot more blood. Maybe a few deep cuts to the abdomen would help.


----------



## scabbie (May 15, 2010)

*van*



Johnny Thunder said:


> Agreed - those are both sick. Twisted & cool.
> 
> And no, you don't look like a serial killer in the H.R. Puffinstuff mask at all.........hahaha.


I need the white van to complete the look.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

this looks awesome. the ground breaker is my favorite...you have any nightshots of him?


----------



## scabbie (May 15, 2010)

*groundbreaker*

I apologize I don't have many photos or night shots of the swamp creep thing. That's my first static prop I ever built.It has a spine,hollow chest,claws,etc.All credit goes to my good friend DENHAUNT for helping me build this vision of beauty.After all,the swamp creep is really a PUMPKIN THIEF body with all my added disgusting looking texture.I'll try and get some new photos done so you can see the details better.Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wicked!! love those!!


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

How did I miss these last year when they were posted! These are great props. Awesome job!


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Absolutely incredible stuff here, Scabbie!
I LOVE it.


----------



## sister (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh I wish that I could go to Scabbies house house too! Very good job!


----------

